# My birds...........



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

Currently i have only 2 pairs ,..
Black homer pair 
and one more

Fantail , i have sold out


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The birds are lovely, but they don't look happy. Is there anyway you can build them a nice loft off of the ground where they can have access to sunshine as well as protection from the elements? Pigeons feel most secure and happy when they can sit up high off the ground on perches and in nesting boxes. They like to have room service and have their homes cleaned and maintained properly a few times a week also, like any other creature. If you give them what they need they will reward you with their beautiful presence as well as healthy babies.

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Sure Trees*

I will try to shift the nest box off the ground..
I don't know it will be possible or not in my current arrangement.,
Anyway I will try my best to provide the thing that u have mentioned ...... 

Thanks ..
Kannan


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Where are these birds at? It almost looks like they have individual concrete cells. 

Is this off your home?


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Hi Grim*

No Grim ,, Its in my home upstair terrace,,
I have used the placed under my water tank..
tHOSE TWO cells are the lower area of two water tank..


----------

